# Muffins



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a thread about muffins and how wonderful they are. I'm feeling a little let down right now, actually pretty sad, but it's not the fault of muffins or anything. It's just that ... my blueberry muffin is gone. I ate it all. But that's the beauty of muffins. Even in a world that sometimes feels ... well, mostly feels purposeless and like a movie with all these things going on I don't even care about ... muffins pull me back to Earth and I see how I still feel happiness and sadness. I'm still alive. I can still feel. There are things that are important here, and things that are important for me, and it gives me a renewed sense that I have things to do here. I have meaning.

Thank you muffin ... I can't thank you enough.

Mildly off topic, but this is hilarious:


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LOL. Go get you some more!


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

It's about time we have a thread dedicated to muffins!

Blueberry muffins are pretty good but pumpkin spice muffins with a cream cheese glaze...


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks like your pooch misses those muffins too!


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm familiar with muffin-love.

(though, I don't know why muffins are confused with cupcakes)


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

omg is it 2006? someone post a picture of gir from invader zim. oh em gee wafflez XD hot topic my chemical romance


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Muffins are okay, but I prefer cupcakes


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Aww muffins, this is such a cute post.

Also your muffin has a face.



gopherinferno said:


> omg is it 2006? someone post a picture of gir from invader zim. oh em gee wafflez XD hot topic my chemical romance


This post makes me nostalgic (even though Hot Topic doesn't exist in the UK and I never actually watched Invader Zim)

Also it's funny you say that because around that time (maybe 2005) I made a forum dedicated to muffins.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

cupcakes > muffins


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Also it's funny you say that because around that time (maybe 2005) I made a forum dedicated to muffins.


that doesn't surprise me at all


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I still love GIR and the show itself. <3

I used to have a username about muffins. I was also in a group called "The Muffin Girls" on Neopets, so yeah. :lol


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol Muffin crusader. Muffins are cool.


----------

